# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Iceke

## iceke

halo
ik ben iceke (42), mama van 3 kinderen waarvan de middelste (13) ADHD heeft, en de oudste (15)momenteel verblijft in een psychiatrische instelling, omwille van zelfverminking en het leven moe. Ik heb hier een dagboek geopend zodat ikzelf mijn frustraties en onmacht kan neerpennen. Ook ben ik van plan om het forum te lezen zodat ik wat meer kijk krijg over bepaalde onderwerpen.

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom iceke,
Weet dat je hier tegen ons mag praten en praten... praten kan goed doen om frustraties kwijt te raken  :Wink: .
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Mette

Welkom Iceke,

Wat zwaar voor je zeg voor je.
Goed dat je van je af schrijft.
Ik wil je gewoon even moed inspreken ivm je oudste dochter. Ik heb ook een hele geschiedenis met automutilatie en zelfmoord ook vanaf die leeftijd. En ondertussen gaat het goed met me. Het is een lange weg geweest maar geef zeker niet op! Het kan echt beter worden.

Sterkte,
Mette




> halo
> ik ben iceke (42), mama van 3 kinderen waarvan de middelste (13) ADHD heeft, en de oudste (15)momenteel verblijft in een psychiatrische instelling, omwille van zelfverminking en het leven moe. Ik heb hier een dagboek geopend zodat ikzelf mijn frustraties en onmacht kan neerpennen. Ook ben ik van plan om het forum te lezen zodat ik wat meer kijk krijg over bepaalde onderwerpen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Iceke,
Welkom!
He vervelend dat je oudste het leven moe is, hopelijk komt daar verbetering in en wordt de middelste ook goed geholpen/begeleid!
Goed dat je alles van je afpent!
Als je iets meer wilt weten over bepaalde onderwerpen kan je mij of een van de andere moderators/administrators altijd een berichtje sturen hoor!
Sterkte!

Hallo Mamier,
Welkom!
Je hebt idd veel bagage, maar gelukkig blijf je humor houden  :Smile: 
Hopelijk vind je wat je zoekt en kan je ervaringen met andere leden delen!
Als je iets zoekt maar niet kan vinden kan je mij of een van de andere moderators/administrators altijd een berichtje sturen hoor!
Sterkte!

----------

